

Big fat websites in Sweden - soulislove
http://peterhedenskog.com/blog/2013/06/the-sites-in-sweden-with-the-most-unnecessary-data-2013/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
No news. It was common that Uni people used 500kB background images on sites,
wihtout realizing how long downloading it would take with 56kbps modem.
Because at Uni they got used to 10 Mbit/s connections. That was back in 1996.

